# 11/5 Buck



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Buddy shot this toad on our farm. Have 3 years of history on this buck...and a couple misses .

He had one tooth left on each side of his mouth... definitely on the downhill.

Trail cam pics are from 2years ago.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Very nice looking buck


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Very nice looking buck


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Buddy got a mature monarch.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on a big ol buck deer


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's a buck of a lifetime for sure. comgrats!!!!!
sherman


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice buck!! That's a trophy out smarting those old bucks is hard to do


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Congrats. Great Buck.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd probably blow it if I ever got a chance at a buck like yours. but I'd sure like to get the chance at a big ol buck. I'd be shaking so bad and my heart would be beating so loud that he would hear my bones rattling and my heart pounding that he would be in the next county before I could take the shot, LOL.
sherman


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great deer !! Sounds like he'd have a hard time surviving much longer too.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks live he was going down hill some-good time to take him. The 2014 pics look like he was at the prime of his lifetime, definitely would have a higher score then. Very nice buck indeed.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Kenlow1 said:


> Looks live he was going down hill some-good time to take him. The 2014 pics look like he was at the prime of his lifetime, definitely would have a higher score then. Very nice buck indeed.


Yep...I agree. Just glad we got him as opposed to the neighbors. Especially with all the work we have put into the farm over the years.


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

beautiful buck!


----------

